# Stop Hiding, Furries



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Allow me to say this.

Furry Fandom is a socially unacceptable subculture.

Most of you know this. Those that don't, I request pictures of what happens when you find out.

The following is pure speculation from my over a year and a half of watching this fandom.

One of the reasons this subculture is so horribly unacceptable is because you people hide.

Your conventions are closed off to the media.
You avoid reporters, leaving only the idiot zealot furries to give you a bad image and misinformation.
Speculation and criticism of the Furry Fandom is met with distrust, unease, and sometimes verbal hostility.

What do you expect, then?

Most of the world knows very little about you, and that's the ones that have even heard of you. You hide in your corners of the internet, although a google search often reveals all there is to know really.

So what does the world know about you? Most often they know you like animals, or something with animal like aspects. They also tend to know you like them in a sexual manner. Those that don't get a "lovely" surprise when they google furries (Or worse, their euphemism for sex "yiff" ).

So naturally most assume that furries are into bestiality. Afterall, it's not easy to find out otherwise, and your typical preacher furries try their damn best to hide everything unacceptable about this fandom and preach how it should be accepted. Even worse for you all, some furries ARE into sex with animals. Never you mind all of the fetishes which bring in all kinds of people, from pedophiles to mentally deranged.

Some are given the preacher's bait and get a naive view of this fandom. They usually find out what it's really about once they jump in and have a look around. Which is a shame, since this sudden realization that at least 50% of this fandom is devoted to the sexual side to it in some way. The truly unfortunate ones find a fetish which usually horrifies them and become jaded.

Unfortunately this fandom accepts all, and it's too late to change that. They'll participate whether you like it or not.


So what am I getting at? You people should really come out of the shadows. Stop hiding the contents of your fandom from the world, and maybe you'll find yourself more accepted, and having greater numbers. At the very least, you could start dispelling the myths surrounding this fandom. Who knows, maybe you'll learn how to divide yourselves better into a family friendly side and an adult side. As it stands, most parents would call the police on a furry for coming near their child.


Note; If you're going to wear your furry shit in public, do try and do your fellows some good and avoid acting like an unsociable and unstable person. And keep your fetishes out of it.


open for discussion.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

Too late is all i have to say to that.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Too late is all i have to say to that.


 
I gotta agree with him.

And most furries anyway don't want the fandom to be know to everyone.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

I still don't understand why everyone is so judgmental, being gay used to be "just as bad" and now it's starting to become "ok" so why can't furries regardless of what other people think say we are what we are and be proud of it, Everyone I know knows.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

AniyaSliverwood said:


> I still don't understand why everyone is so judgmental, being gay used to be "just as bad" and now it's starting to become "ok" so why can't furries regardless of what other people think say we are what we are and be proud of it, Everyone I know knows.



I discourage being proud of such things.


Be proud of accomplishments.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

Being a furry is not something to be proud of, neither is it something to be ashamed of. Pride should be something you feel for achieving something, not and interest.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't really hide me being a furry it's just people don't ask. I don't really care what people think of the fandom cause it's what I like and if they have a problem with that well screw them. The number of furries grows everyday so lets enjoy ourselves and educate any people who show interest in the fandom. All the people who shit on us and say all furries fuck animals can go fuck them selves cause they don't know what there talkig about. People shouldn't critisize things they don't understand.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't hide it and I don't advertise it. If somebody asks, I admit. I don't give a shit what they think it all is. If somebody knows I'm a furry and they decide it's a good idea to treat me any differently because of it without finding out a bit more, I don't think I want to associate with that person. If you don't like me because of a hobby, fuck you. Hell, the only thing that even gets me is that some idiots think we're all animal fuckers and don't realize we're largely teenage basement dwellers (as in not 50 year old fat guys who live with their moms).



Rilvor said:


> Most of the world knows very little about you, and that's the ones that have even heard of you.
> 
> blahblahblah..
> 
> As it stands, *most* parents would call the police on a furry for coming near their child.


Umm.. so the world knows very little about us, and that's just the ones that have heard of us. Yet, at the same time, most parents would call the police on a furry for coming near their child? You contradict yourself, good sir.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I discourage being proud of such things.
> 
> 
> Be proud of accomplishments.




Great minds think alike =3


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess so, maybe I just have been "lucky" in my situations


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, I can't take this thread seriously because it was started by a CDi Zelda obsessed freak.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 2, 2008)

Your essay leads me to believe you think it would be better if furries publicly declared themselves bestialists, misanthropes, and partaking in every kind of sexual fetish imaginable, and that it would do us good to do so.  
I'm reminded a bit of the vampire subculture.  There have been documentaries that aired on Discovery or some such which discuss this subculture in some amount of detail, including the BDSM rituals a number of their groups take part in, the ritual drinking of small amounts of blood, and the story of a journalist who infiltrated deep into the subculture and disappeared soon afterward.  Needless to say, I doubt it made people start to think of vampires as any less than total weirdos who are to be avoided.  
Considering the nature of the artwork one can find that's been produced by the furry subculture, as well as the private rooms at the back at certain conventions set aside for crazy fursuit sex parties, our connections to werewolves and therianthropy (which has its own set of stigmas, no surprise there), and the not-so-negligible portion that admits to regularly having sex with animals (which is an illegal activity), I can see a parallel between the vampire story and ours once it hits the media.  So I don't see how more publicity could do us any good.
The media is a business that's run by controversy, because controversy sells.  The only reason our fandom would ever get publicity is through the negative aspects, because no one wants to hear a news story about a bunch of happy artistic people who like to dress up in fuzzy costumes.  Unless it's part of Keith Olberman's Oddball segment.
So no... I don't see any benefit in aggressively pursuing more time in the spotlight.  Celebrities often lead miserable lives, especially if they have something to hide.  Our fandom has a lot to hide; we would be miserable.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 2, 2008)

Long-lasting change isn't going to happen overnight, no matter how much positive PR it gets.
3 years is an absolute minimum to permanently change public opinion unless an actual 'furry' movie releases and enters it into Mainstream culture.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> 3 years is an absolute minimum to permanently change public opinion unless an actual 'furry' movie releases and enters it into Mainstream culture.


Funny, I've actually wondered about the movie thing myself.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

*says hi to someone*

"Hi who are you?"

I'm _____ and I masturbate to animal people.

HMMMMM

there are a few people whom I suspect, but I'm generally shy about it, mainly because I was EDiot before furry so yea


----------



## Monak (Nov 2, 2008)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN , HAVE YOU GONE MAD!?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't give a fuck what the media feeds people. That's a problem that won't change soon.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

It's amusing to see you all, even Renard, taking this thread wrong.

I'm not even going to try and fix this.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

To me it sounds like you want us to become the furry equivalent of a flamboyant gay. (No offense to any flamboyant gays)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

This is why I don't even post serious threads anymore. Inevitably all that will happen is people will project their own delusions and insecurities onto you, because that's easier for them than either dealing with the real problem people or looking at the man in the mirror.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 2, 2008)

So you _want_ furries to announce themselves publicly and stop hiding themselves and everything about them? And yet you tell them to "keep the fetishes out of it" even though that's at least fifty percent of fandom's devoted to the sexual side one way or another, as you said?


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Allow me to say this.
> 
> Furry Fandom is a socially unacceptable subculture.
> 
> ...



stop hiding, rilvor
YOU ARE THE FURRY


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't care if anyone finds out about the furry fandom.  It doesn't matter any more or less than any other subculture, something that without exception everyone can be classified into by anyone else.  I don't hide my appreciation for or affiliation with the fandom, even at work, but what I show I do in a professional, tactful manner.  To wit, my job allows us all to set our own computer wallpapers instead of a company-mandated standard, and I've nearly always used furry wallpapers; I've only ever had three people (out of easily a hundred or more) in coming up on four years ever react to it, and one of those three I later found out is here.

Also, everyone here is furry, like it or not, hide it or not.  Once you post here, you're furry, and there's no going back.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> So you _want_ furries to announce themselves publicly and stop hiding themselves and everything about them? And yet you tell them to "keep the fetishes out of it" even though that's at least fifty percent of fandom's devoted to the sexual side one way or another, as you said?



There's ways to tastefully do it. The problem is most of the generation that make up the furry fandom were raised in a culture of Howard Stern, Jerry Springer, gay pride parades and of course "reality" TV and don't know the difference between shedding light on taboo/obscure subjects and shock value for its own sake.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 2, 2008)

> It's amusing to see you all, even Renard, taking this thread wrong.


Then what, pray tell, was your point?

I read this:


> Unfortunately this fandom accepts all [weird fetishes], and it's too late to change that. They'll participate whether you like it or not.


then this:


> So what am I getting at? You people should really come out of the shadows.


and came to the conclusion I did.

My question to you was, is the fandom socially unacceptable because we hide, or do we hide because our fandom is socially unacceptable?  I'm arguing that it's the latter.  In which case, coming out of the shadows isn't going to do anyone a damn bit of good.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I don't hide it and I don't advertise it. If somebody asks, I admit. I don't give a shit what they think it all is. If somebody knows I'm a furry and they decide it's a good idea to treat me any differently because of it without finding out a bit more, I don't think I want to associate with that person. If you don't like me because of a hobby, fuck you. Hell, the only thing that even gets me is that some idiots think we're all animal fuckers and don't realize we're largely teenage basement dwellers (as in not 50 year old fat guys who live with their moms).





ArielMT said:


> I don't care if anyone finds out about the furry fandom.  It doesn't matter any more or less than any other subculture, something that without exception everyone can be classified into by anyone else.  I don't hide my appreciation for or affiliation with the fandom, even at work, but what I show I do in a professional, tactful manner.  To wit, my job allows us all to set our own computer wallpapers instead of a company-mandated standard, and I've nearly always used furry wallpapers; I've only ever had three people (out of easily a hundred or more) in coming up on four years ever react to it, and one of those three I later found out is here.


I agree with both of these.


> Also, everyone here is furry, like it or not, hide it or not.  Once you post here, you're furry, and there's no going back.


Isnt that a quote from David?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Once you post here, you're furry, and there's no going back.



You realize you're basically comparing a fucking webforum to the mafia, or a cult, right?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

The best possible situation for the fandom is for nobody else to give a flying fuck about it.

No coming out of the shadows and encouraging outsiders to see exactly what goes on in the fandom and what it's really all about.  No generating enmity with pleas for acceptance.  No trying to tell people how NOT perverted we really are, how harmless we really are, how much we're just like anyone else.

Just shut the fuck up, quit whoring for attention from the rest of the world, go back to fapping or drawing or suiting or whatever reason you have for calling yourself a furry, and strive to simply be left alone by the general populace.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Isnt that a quote from David?



A paraphrase, and I can't remember of whom.

Edit:





Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize you're basically comparing a fucking webforum to the mafia, or a cult, right?



Take it however you wish.  I try not to be any more serious than necessary about anything.

Edit again: The mafia?  I'm confused.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize you're basically comparing a fucking webforum to the mafia, or a cult, right?



you realize you're basically comparing a fandom with the mafia, or a cult, right?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize you're basically comparing a fucking webforum to the mafia, or a cult, right?


 
(I think) it's supposed to be a mere joke but some people just don't know what that is, thus taking it much farther than it ever meant to be.



ArielMT said:


> A paraphrase, and I can't remember of whom.


 
I believe the quote was from AlexInsane. That or AzurePhÅ“nix. It's someone whose name starts with an 'A' that isn't me.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

That stuff about seeking out attention is a terrible idea, it's that same tendancy to 'act out' that I always complain about. It's that drive that causes furries to wear tails and ears in public, to use those dumb fur-word bastardizations, and etc etc etc. When a group feels undervalued by society, it tends to display itself more prominently, and that's not always the best plan. Look at what happened to the gay rights movement in the late nineties, if any of you remembers. 

As far as I can tell, the best thing for furries in general to do is to behave as though being furry is perfectly legitimate and acceptable, just a little private. If furries don't apologize for it or hide it, and they also refrain from shoving it in anyone's face, then it can begin to be accepted.

That's not the current reality, I know, but it's the best way to help fix the current shitty situation. It also requires very very little effort, so there's that, too. 



Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize you're basically comparing a fucking webforum to the mafia, or a cult, right?



_Realize_ it? I'm not sure he even _did_ it. It's just an expression.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> A paraphrase, and I can't remember of whom.


It was David.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha.. this is all amusing.

I think I know what you're saying though, Rilvor. I think there's a delicate balance though in advertising, and being open about it.

I'm not secretive by any means, but at the same time, there are definitely times and places in which this fandom is not appropriate/ideal. My family has found out over time through my arts (no pronz still, hell yes!) and stuff.. my ferrox shirt, haha. If someone asks, I'll tell, but I don't just openly share it. I think that's the right approach too, cus people see me as a _fairly_ normal guy, and then find out I'm into whatever being a furry entails.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hahaha.. this is all amusing.
> 
> I think I know what you're saying though, Rilvor. I think there's a delicate balance though in advertising, and being open about it.
> 
> I'm not secretive by any means, but at the same time, there are definitely times and places in which this fandom is not appropriate/ideal. My family has found out over time through my arts (no pronz still, hell yes!) and stuff.. my ferrox shirt, haha. If someone asks, I'll tell, but I don't just openly share it. I think that's the right approach too, cus people see me as a _fairly_ normal guy, and then find out I'm into whatever being a furry entails.


Grimfang, you're my hero.
I cant tell my family, my mother and brother has seen my art. But my dad is very close minded so its hard to say anything. All my friends know, and I wear my collar in public when I can.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> cus people see me as a _fairly_ normal guy



Lol.

Anyway its just a fandom.  That's really all I have to say about it.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hahaha.. this is all amusing.
> 
> I think I know what you're saying though, Rilvor. I think there's a delicate balance though in advertising, and being open about it.
> 
> I'm not secretive by any means, but at the same time, there are definitely times and places in which this fandom is not appropriate/ideal. My family has found out over time through my arts (no pronz still, hell yes!) and stuff.. my ferrox shirt, haha. If someone asks, I'll tell, but I don't just openly share it. I think that's the right approach too, cus people see me as a _fairly_ normal guy, and then find out I'm into whatever being a furry entails.



This is the right way to do things.

edit:



Nocturne said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anyway its just a fandom.  That's really all I have to say about it.



Well, no, it's a fandom with a fetish inside it. That means not everyone who's a furry is a furry by choice, which kind of muddies things up a bit.


----------



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

It's interesting how misconstrued an observation can become.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 2, 2008)

Honestly I don't care, at some point in time everyone is gonna be made into the bad guy, if you guys want to go parading around your furry-ness feel free, I don't care enough about any of it to make an ass out of myself.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Honestly I don't care, at some point in time everyone is gonna be made into the bad guy, if you guys want to go parading around your furry-ness feel free, I don't care enough about any of it to make an ass out of myself.



While I respect your position, I'd point out that most furries have been trying your plan for the better part of a decade and it hasn't gotten us anywhere.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> Well, no, it's a fandom with a fetish inside it. That means not everyone who's a furry is a furry by choice, which kind of muddies things up a bit.



In that case, I guarantee most of the people that are into BDSM don't wear straps and carry whips (ala the tails and ears of furries), and the ones that do don't care if someone asks.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Grimfang, you're my hero.
> I cant tell my family, my mother and brother has seen my art. But my dad is very close minded so its hard to say anything. All my friends know, and I wear my collar in public when I can.



Ah, it all just really happens on its own. I actually don't know how much my father knows, but my bros, sis, and mom know. People tend to be very talkative within my family though, and word spreads around reeeeally quickly, and my plan to hit a furry con isn't a secret. Eventually, it turns out to really just not be a big deal. Just don't show them the porn, and you're okay, heh.



Nocturne said:


> Lol.



Hey. I italicized 'fairly' for a reason. I didn't say normal, nor fairly normal, but _fairly_ normal.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you realize you're basically comparing a fandom with the mafia, or a cult, right?



Many aspects of the fandom _are_ like a cult, but even the fandom as a whole doesn't say something as comparibly stupid as "if you so much as thought one line from that Eddie Murphey dragon in Mulan was funny, you're a furry, forever, no two ways about it". I mean even the shit about Egypt just comes down to an inability to separate the subject from the subject's fandom.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ah, it all just really happens on its own. I actually don't know how much my father knows, but my bros, sis, and mom know. People tend to be very talkative within my family though, and word spreads around reeeeally quickly, and my plan to hit a furry con isn't a secret. Eventually, it turns out to really just not be a big deal. Just don't show them the porn, and you're okay, heh.


Well, if they ask, I wont deny anything. It doesn't really matter since I'll be moving in January.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> In that case, I guarantee most of the people that are into BDSM don't wear straps and carry whips (ala the tails and ears of furries), and the ones that do don't care if someone asks.



I have no idea what you mean. 

BDSM doesn't consider itself undervalued by society, so it's not subject to those same rules of group behavior I mentioned earlier--is that what you're referring to?

If you're referring to Rilvor's OP, well, yeah, it's a little bad. His post is a huge huge example of the phenomenon I was talking about, with the weird little caveat that Rilvor does not consider himself a furry. His advice is essentially the default reaction of the fandom, and he's clearly speaking from the gut rather than any calculated position. He's basically just experiencing the group reaction from "outside" the group, but he does seem to mean well.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> His advice is essentially the default reaction of the fandom, and he's clearly speaking from the gut rather than any calculated position.



So in other words, Rilvors chock full of truthiness. I know he probably wouldn't like having that said about him seeing as how he just made a thread the other day pointing out how people are, but the difference between Rilvor and the people he's criticizing is when presented with that he's more likely to actually reflect on it than start the process of rational kung-fu most people do. And maybe this is just me, but I've always felt truthiness was more about that thought process than simply wanting to feel like you're right about whatever (maybe this is _also_ just me, but I love feeling right, but feel right a lot more strongly when I know I actually am).


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, you see, the more "normal" and "socially acceptable" furries are the ones who don't take it too seriously, and therefore never bring up that they're furries. Then you get the crazy people who define their entire existence as being a furry, and, boy oh boy, they're the vocal ones. So when you say to "stop hiding", you're just encouraging the stupid ones to be even louder.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> It's amusing to see you all, even Renard, taking this thread wrong.
> 
> I'm not even going to try and fix this.


If nobody quite grasps what you were really trying to say, there's a good chance that the error might lie in your communication skills.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Furries hide because all but the most innocent and the most worthless realise association with the furry fandom has become something shameful that should be hidden. The only outsiders that know what furries are are other largely internet based subcultures, and they hate you. More exposure to the public and more information being brought to light is only going to mean more hatred towards the fandom, you're best bet would be to enjoy what you have before the proverbial cat is let out of the bag and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> It's amusing to see you all, even Renard, taking this thread wrong.
> 
> I'm not even going to try and fix this.



It's amusing to see you so far up your own ass, imo.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> While I respect your position, I'd point out that most furries have been trying your plan for the better part of a decade and it hasn't gotten us anywhere.



True, I just don't see the point of making furry accepted by the mainstream. I have yet to figure out why people have this need to be so accepted especially when it doesn't really effect my life to be a fur.

Ok I understand people have parents, religious figures, family, and significant others who freak the fuck out over them being furry but I say leave that to them to recondition their acquaintance's views, It's easier to change a few minds than it is to change everyone's.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 2, 2008)

if the fandom was more known, there would be fake people in on it just like any other culture in this world. the best thing is that we don't come out to people we don't know in public. my family knows that i am a gay furry, but i'm not that stupid to say what i am into right away when i meet someone new. if i get to know them more, then i will tell them. there is something called a first impression and with everyone who looks at the furry fandom, they assume the beastiality side of it and never change their view on it. frankly, i could give a shit less about what humans think of me or the fandom in particular. so let them keep doing what they do and stay out of the public eyes of media. perhaps at least one other furson has seen that CSI episode? since that aired, the humans are looking at everyfur like that. so let the humans go fuck themselves. i'll keep doing my own things.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been observing the fandom for 8 years. I've got you trumped there.

We have to be closed for a reason. It's because of fuck-tards who want to make it worse for there rest of us by making us out to look like nothing BUT a bunch of sexual deviants when we are not.

People  (some) are too stupid to understand that yes we have a sexual aspect but that stuff is secondary to the fandom. It's like, yeah, the video-game fandom has fucking porn, but you cannot charge the video-game industry as a group of people pandering to people's strange desires to make non-canon yaoi/yuri slashes of characters who hate each other. Turn around and talk about furries and suddenly our own fandom finds it okay.

We have to be closed to the media because over half our members don't know how to act before the camera because they cannot bother to think about the consequences of what they do and what they say.

At this point we have do much trash in here that needs to be dealt with before we can be open, and part of that is to start policing our own fandom, get rid of the trash, so that we can be more open before the eyes of general society.

But of course we have a problem, as a fandom, with accepting criticism. We won't talk amongst ourselves about legitimate issues that affect the fandom because we are too full of "Oh let us just accept everyone and go about our merry way."

That is my take on things though....and feel free to ignore it.

But we furries, we could make it so that we can not hide in the shadows. I've watched Gaia go from being "Don't you dare even hint you are furrie" to "It's okay so long as you don't post it in the GD". All because a handful of at least 20 furs made an effort to speak up, show up in threads, breach discussion, be logical about it, answer questions, take critisizm, and give out honest answers.

If 20 furries can make a forum like Gaia more fur friendly, think of what a large bunch of more dedicated furries can do to clean up the image. We can do things and some of us do. Some of us volunteer. Some of us donate time and money to good causes (take Anthrocon's yearly fundraiser). Take the dude who goes in costume and shows up to a children's hospital to put smiles on the faces of children.

Take Zeke and Myself...furs as us to show up in costume, and we do, and because we present such a good image in the name of the fandom, the image really does stick.

But if we all are going to be lazy, throw up our hands and act like it's pointless to try, ignore legitimate questions, and continue to allow our fandom to be used as a fetish dump, you can only expect the whole image thing to get worse, and expect to have to hide in shadows even more.

It's not too late to change several aspects of the fandom. Including the whole thing where we "Accept everyone". To point it out, it's the newbies who brought that in, and it's not too late to kick the whole thing back out.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 2, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is my take on things though....and feel free to ignore it.



It's Rilvor. He will.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Some people are still afraid to come out of the closet.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 2, 2008)

Let's also not forget that some furries NEED to stay in the closet.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Better idea, let's stop trying to hold intelligent conversation in an idiotic thread, mmkay?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Let's also not forget that some furries NEED to stay in the closet.



Oh come on, we are not all THAT hideous.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 2, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh come on, we are not all THAT hideous.



Actually I mean the more... socially inept, the hygiene failures, the people who try to get into anyone's pants, the people who at the very least make you say "I have no idea who that is, no matter what they say."


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Actually I mean the more... socially inept, the hygiene failures, the people who try to get into anyone's pants, the people who at the very least make you say "I have no idea who that is, no matter what they say."



And? You get the same thing in the Video Game fandom, and the Anime Fandom.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

Nobody knows I'm a furry, and it's most likely going to stay that way unless someone asks, and when or "if" anyone ever does, I'm not going to deny it.  I think this is the best way to handle it, because I think if someone just goes and just tells everyone that they're a furry, is a complete moron, but that's just me...


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

You know, I've never gotten any flack for being a furry. Never! Not once. I still draw (Clean) anthro art and show it off to friends/teachers/parents/strangers. I have worn a tail in public, and have only received curious comments, compliments, and awed stares (Mostly stares from children. A couple of times I've even cheered up crying kids, and their parent's would say "Oh, look at the doggie! Isn't that cool?"). I'm very obsessed with dogs, too, and nobody suspects that I have evil intentions. Nobody has a problem with me. And no, it's not that nobody here has heard of furry. My GRANDMA has heard of furry. But they know me enough to not associate me with any of the weird aspects of the fandom.

Do you ever think that people think you're creepy, not because you're furry, but because you're actually the one acting all creepy? If you're drawing porn in public, that's automatically creepy, but ANIMAL porn increases that creepiness dramatically. But if you're only drawing clean work, acting all sneaky and hiding it is creepy, too. And when people ask you about furry and you clam up and start denying things... Makes you look like you have something dark to hide. And that's not even mentioning all the "braver" furries that go around fetish-y fursuits and staring at your pet for a little too long.

Ye see, maybe if you don't want people to think you rape animals, you should try to appear more.. trustworthy, I suppose. And NORMAL! You can still appear normal and be a furry. Drawing animals and being a fan of them is not abnormal. It's not the furry fandom's fault. It's your own fault if people think you're creepy o.o


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> I have no idea what you mean.
> 
> BDSM doesn't consider itself undervalued by society, so it's not subject to those same rules of group behavior I mentioned earlier--is that what you're referring to?
> 
> If you're referring to Rilvor's OP, well, yeah, it's a little bad. His post is a huge huge example of the phenomenon I was talking about, with the weird little caveat that Rilvor does not consider himself a furry. His advice is essentially the default reaction of the fandom, and he's clearly speaking from the gut rather than any calculated position. He's basically just experiencing the group reaction from "outside" the group, but he does seem to mean well.



What I mean is that for both named parts of the fandom, the fandom itself and the fetish, I don't understand this need to display to the world.  By that I don't mean to say one shouldn't if one wants to, but there's no particular reason to do so either.  If you're cool with telling people you're into anthros then fine.  It's not really like its an essential part of everyday life.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You know, I've never gotten any flack for being a furry. Never! Not once. I still draw (Clean) anthro art and show it off to friends/teachers/parents/strangers.   My GRANDMA has heard of furry. But they know me enough to not associate me with any of the weird aspects of the fandom.




same here, no flack IRL atleast. my sister and i went to local commic/toy/anime con in fursuits and got not a single negative comment, infact it was the opposite, i heard a fan girl squeal "oh my god furries", i had comments like "i have to hug the furries" "you are my new favorite furries" "oh i love the furry" it was a VERY uplifting day :3
it was just wonderful to be so welcomed at a non-furry convention.  

my family and friends all know i am furry.
i came into the fandom not knowing of the fetish side and when i found out i even talked to my mom about it, all she had to say was to be careful and the be sure that the fadom really is not just about sex. my family knows i am a very modest and clean person and know that if there is a sexual side to the fandom that i am not a part of it.

i wish the fandom had the same kind of image as anime does, it seems anime has kept some kind of line between family friendly and adults only.

i think a good way to help the fandom develop a clear divide would be to nickname to clean side of the fandom, like call them fuzzies (i know fuzzies sounds dumb but its all i can think right now as an example, if you have a better name then speak up) i mean consider this possible converstaion
"dude what's with the tail?"
"i'm a fuzzie"
"a fuzzie? don't you mean a furry, i heard furries like all that anthro animal porn and crap"
"well fuzzies are furries who don't like porn"
"i bet you still have a dog costume and 'yiff' in it"
"oh hell no, fuzzies are not about the sexual side of the fandom, we like to keep things PG-13 at most"
"so you don't yiff"
"no"
"okay, whatever....the tail is still strange though..."
"lol"


----------



## Science Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

I liken granting acceptance to the Furry Culture to granting a dying slave freedom; It is a useless gesture. â€œAcceptingâ€ this culture would entitle it NO perks or benefits that would make life any easier to those who are actively engaged in it's pursuits. No... this is about something different altogether... 
Everywhere.... EVERYWHERE on this planet you will come across people who will refuse to accept you because of something you follow/believe/wear/say/are. You will NEVER be able to have your entire LIFE accepted. I say the pursuit of social acceptance is the single greatest problem with humanity as a whole. It stops us from coming together and uniting, because the majority of Human Kind are selfishly running around trying to justify their own existences. Once we all stop trying to find differences with each other and focus on the similarities... the human world will become a greater place.

My opinion of course...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

My understanding is that efforts have been made to clean up and/or divide the fandom in the past.

Call me cynical, but I really can't see "fuzzies" ever working out. =/


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Amusing. I have a thought for you:

Let us say this did happen, and the portion of socially acceptable and/or generally just plain average people who are furs were rather lackadaisical and open about it. Would these people be identified as "furry" or just "weird or different"? That is to say, could the preconception fade?


Something to ponder:
Would you have thought something different if I had instead said "average furry"?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> same here, no flack IRL atleast. my sister and i went to local commic/toy/anime con in fursuits and got not a single negative comment, infact it was the opposite, i heard a fan girl squeal "oh my god furries", i had comments like "i have to hug the furries" "you are my new favorite furries" "oh i love the furry" it was a VERY uplifting day :3
> it was just wonderful to be so welcomed at a non-furry convention.
> 
> my family and friends all know i am furry.
> ...



That sounds like a good idea, but I also like:

"Why are you wearing a tail?"

"Because it's fun and I like wearing my tail."

"Doesn't that mean you're a furry and you rape dogs?"

"How is wearing a tail and raping dogs even related? Plus, I'm pro animal rights, I'd never hurt a poor innocent dog =3"


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

I dunno dude, after coming out as gay I think furry would be weird because...well it's no big deal.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Easog said:


> My understanding is that efforts have been made to clean up and/or divide the fandom in the past.
> 
> Call me cynical, but I really can't see "fuzzies" ever working out. =/



There is no point to "cleaning up" the fandom. There will always be weirdos, so it'll never truly be "clean." I think the best option we've got is to make ourselves individually appear normal and non-creepy =3 That's the only way to be accepted. You don't have to fight to get the WHOLE fandom accepted just to get yourself accepted. **Points to my last post**


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Look, you all have good points about this subject. But seriously, stop posting those points in this one thread, please.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

Why? :|


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Look, you all have good points about this subject. But seriously, stop posting those points in this one thread, please.



Why do you have a problem with people expressing their opinions?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 2, 2008)

> My understanding is that efforts have been made to clean up and/or divide the fandom in the past.


Burned Furs movement.  It didn't end well.
Nargle, Grimfang and those probably have the better idea.  Just going out in public with it wouldn't solve anything, because it's a problem with the fandom itself.  If you take a piece of crap out of the toilet and show it to everybody, it's still a piece of crap, after all.


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guis, this is a good discussion but stop discussing it! >:C


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Easog said:


> Why? :|



Because it was started by someone who hasn't responded in any way for several posts now. Sounds like someone who's just trying to stir up bad blood to me...


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hey guis, this is a good discussion but stop discussing it! >:C



Commie! D=


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Because it was started by someone who hasn't responded in any way for several posts now. Sounds like someone who's just trying to stir up bad blood to me...



1, Who cares if he doesn't reply, this thread was just made today, and maybe he has a life he needs to tend to?

2, There is no bad blood, everything has been pretty positive so far.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Commie! D=



Case in point. lol


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Case in point. lol



I can't tell if you don't understand that that was a joke o.o


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I can't tell if you don't understand that that was a joke o.o



What, you don'r know what lol means?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Burned Furs movement.  It didn't end well.


Ah yes, that's the one I was thinking of.
Here's a link for anyone who's interested: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Burned_Furs


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> What, you don'r know what lol means?



**Whimpers**


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Whimpers**


Aw, now you've made Nargle whimper ;_;

Anyway, I found another link, from ED so you know it's accurate and objective *cough*
http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Burned_Fur


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Whimpers**



OhNoez! Can't...resist...the urge to aww...


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> OhNoez! Can't...resist...the urge to aww...



>=3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

On-topicings plz n thx :3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> >=3



Eep! ...d'awww...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Whimpers**



Awww  

"pets"


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

Easog said:


> On-topicings plz n thx :3



**Shifty eyes** On toppings? I like pepperonis and mushrooms and extra cheese...


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm now in this thread in the attempt to meld myself into the current conversation to be cool _secretly_.

HAY GUYS WUTS SHAKIN' IN HEUR?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Shifty eyes** On toppings? I like pepperonis and mushrooms and extra cheese...


Nasty, I hate fungus.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nasty, I hate fungus.



CHOM CHOM CHOM > Om nom nom

'Tis a fact.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

What the fuck are _you _doing about it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> CHOM CHOM CHOM > Om nom nom
> 
> 'Tis a fact.


You have the fungus toppings, I'll eat the pepperonis.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

This was a good thread until someone said it was a bad thread.

Self-fulfilling prophecy much?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> What the fuck are _you _doing about it?



I'm perhaps boycotting Om nom nom for now, and substituting it with chom chom chom, and educating the public about how chom is better.

Oh, were you talking about the furry fandom plight? Well, I don't act creepy. TRY IT!


----------



## Cero (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't get why being a furry is such a big deal. I only hang out here because it's a place where I can talk with some cool people, and if not, troll the fuck out of the dumber ones. Furry is nothing more than a sexual fetish to me, I see no reason why it has to be public or anything. I am not offended by people mistaking furries for pedophiles or people who are into bestiality, because I never intend to tell people about it, because it's none of their business.

ALSO OMG ON TOPIC POST NO WAI


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

Cero said:


> I don't get why being a furry is such a big deal. I only hang out here because it's a place where I can talk with some cool people, and if not, troll the fuck out of the dumber ones. Furry is nothing more than a sexual fetish to me, I see no reason why it has to be public or anything. I am not offended by people mistaking furries for pedophiles or people who are into bestiality, because I never intend to tell people about it, because it's none of their business.
> 
> ALSO OMG ON TOPIC POST NO WAI



That's a good thing you're not public about it then, but you see, a lot of people aren't as interested in the fetish-side as you are, and are having trouble figuring out why something that shouldn't have to be hidden (As in, clean artwork and wearing tails and such) is automatically taboo and associated with the fetish.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 3, 2008)

Blah blah blah, furries are obsessed with sex, social rejects beyond all redemption, et cetera, et cetera, ad nauseum.

Rilvor, honestly. You can do better than this. Are you so mind-numbingly bored that you had to make this kind of a thread? This kind of thread, which makes up 99.9% of all the threads on the internet?

Let's have a little originality here.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Blah blah blah, furries are obsessed with sex, social rejects beyond all redemption, et cetera, et cetera, ad nauseum.
> 
> Rilvor, honestly. You can do better than this. Are you so mind-numbingly bored that you had to make this kind of a thread? This kind of thread, which makes up 99.9% of all the threads on the internet?
> 
> Let's have a little originality here.



You're asking for originality from someone who's obsessed with one of the most overused memes of all time? Not a very wise idea...


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 3, 2008)

Huh. I've never really cared about the whole "I'm a furry, everyone should know and respect me" sort of dogma that creeps up a bit too often for my tastes. Then again, I don't consider furry to be part of my identity, it's a passing interest, nothing more. Some of the younger, even older folks among us, cling to our avatars because that's who they're all about. I personally don't get it, but hey, you're doing your own thing and I have respect for that. 

As for how much you want to take that to the public streets? That's a personal call. If you want to wear your ears and tail in public, go right ahead. You're going to get stares, and even made fun of a bit. I've seen it happen. Going for this mainstream furry acceptance thing, just so you can wear your tails and furry paraphernalia seems a bit off in terms of things to worry about. Even if the fandom has melted into the culture at large, wearing something like ears and a tail does seem a bit strange. I liken it to Naruto headbands. I enjoy the show a little bit myself as mindless fun, but something like that on a grown man or woman, even teenager seems like you're trying to draw attention to yourself. Then again, maybe it's all for attention to attract other like-minded individuals or to generally freak-out suburbia at large. 

Maybe I'm too much of a anti-social git, but I thought conventions sort of had their place as where you can go fur crazy and run around with your furry side. There's a time and a place for everything. Most of my conversations with people don't start with me flogging them for not watching Journeyman or evangelizing the Dreamcast, unless I knew they were into it. In my dorms in college, I had a furry desktop and at one point, even printed a few pieces of art (obviously nothing pornographic) and hung them up. I didn't bother asking my roomate "uh, I hope you don't mind. These are furries." It just didn't seem pertinent. I have had friends over that had loose interest in furry, and I'd say yeah I found this on DeviantArt, Sheezy, VCL, what have you. Heck, I got asked about this by my roomates and never made a big deal. I just said, "It's this art thing. Furry. Animal-human people. The art some people make is pretty bad-ass." and they just nodded. I was on the opposite side whenever they'd talk about sport. They had their favorite teams and plays, and I'd just nod. They never made a big deal about it, and neither did I. They had their thing, I had mine.

All I can say is, if you're going to deliberately flaunt what you like, be it video games, anime, or furry, and someone genuinely has a issue, have some backbone to defend it, or better yet, don't make such a big deal about it. Maybe in another 5, 10, 20 or more years if furry really blows up (a scary thought), furry will coalesque with society like games, anime, even reality television and we'll see $90 dollar fox tails being sold at Hot Topic or JcPenny as the new fashion accessory and no one is going to care. Until then, if you don't have the courage to run around with a tail and a "furry" shirt and not care, stop pushing for acceptance for furry as a lifestyle and put energy into things that are a bit more pertinent like gay marriage.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 3, 2008)

Why don't we just copy off midi and Silibus?

Tell those who ask, don't rub it in peoples faces. Keep it secretive, yet if someone is inquisitive then let them explore. Don't shut us off completely, and don't rub it in everyones faces. That really pisses me off.

It's like those gay pride parades. Why do you need them? Do we have straight pride parades? No. So why do you need gay ones? Your gay, well done. Not get on with your life, and stop shoving your gayness into other people.

And I like gays, just not the ones who think that everyone HAS to be ok with the fact. Some people are going to think its wrong no matter what it is - get used to it.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 3, 2008)

Most people dont want to jump around shouting out "im a furry woot"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Why don't we just copy off midi and Silibus?
> 
> Tell those who ask, don't rub it in peoples faces.



Most people who would seem to ask me in my school will spread the rumors. Then it would be well known to everyone.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 3, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Most people who would seem to ask me in my school will spread the rumors. Then it would be well known to everyone.



You have a brain to also know what people to tell and who not. It's an advise, not a rule.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You have a brain to also know what people to tell and who not. It's an advise, not a rule.



I know, but the people who I think would not spread it is the freshman. But then they will grow up and tell it to someone else. I have a school of 54. 54! Whatever is told will spread fast.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I know, but the people who I think would not spread it is the freshman. But then they will grow up and tell it to someone else. I have a school of 54. 54! Whatever is told will spread fast.


Rumors will spread regardless. Just be yourself. My school wasnt that big, only about 2000-3000 students.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

So this I why I am cautious. Because furryness is only a fourth of my life and never collides with the other 3/4ths, because I maintain it from doing that.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 3, 2008)

54? That's not even two classes in any of my schools 

But yeah, in such a community everything is common knowledge. On the other hand, you should know these people quite well then.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> 54? That's not even two classes in any of my schools
> 
> But yeah, in such a community everything is common knowledge. On the other hand, you should know these people quite well then.



Quite well that 75% will take action of calling me names and humiliating me. And there is a good chance it will never stop.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 3, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Quite well that 75% will take action of calling me names and humiliating me. And there is a good chance it will never stop.



So it's not only a small community, but also full of assholes?
Hands down, I don't know how to comment this :roll:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

But I am catastrophically thinking today, so I apologize. But given how people are these days, it is a possibility.


----------



## Arc (Nov 3, 2008)

Mah boi, I am surely not hiding, I always try to inform people about what the fandom actually is.
Like my best friends, I just explained what are the core parts of the fandom are and tried to be as objective as possible.
I even told my psychiatrist about it...when we were talking about my hobbies.
And that's what the fandom -is-, a hobby...sure it includes fapping to anthropomorphic aninmals, but it's still a hobby.

And I agree with some of Rilvor's point, if Furries would stop to try to hide nearly everything, they probably would get easier accepted.
But well, apparently it seems less fun to the people, if the fandom isn't like "Omg, I am weird and have to hide it! D:"

If you give an unbiased view of the fandom, there won't be much problems to find acceptance in the wolrd, at least not for long. 
The world got used to a lot of stuff over the years.
So, just stop making a big deal about it and see it as the hobby it is.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Arc said:


> And I agree with some of Rilvor's point, if Furries would stop to try to hide nearly everything, they probably would get easier accepted.



No.

No, no, no, no, NO.

This is a *BAD IDEA[sup]tm[/sup]* for the same reason a ex-Neo-Nazi trying to fit back into society and trying to overcome his dark past not bothering to cover up an old swazi tat is a bad idea.  You go from being a suspected wacko to a CERTIFIED proven-beyond-a-shadow-of-a-doubt wacko.

Let them wonder and postulate all they want, as long as they mostly leave you to your own devices.  Show them your merits as a person, not as a furry person.  You have one HELL of a steeper hill of bullshit to climb over the moment their suspicions are completely validated and they are privy to knowing what exactly makes your "sick" mind tick.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Tycho, I love you.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Tycho, I love you.



You're a terrible liar, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're a terrible liar


Fine, I like you with great intensity.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

If you take the title "furry" off of being a furry, damn near every practice of furrydom is socially acceptable at some level or another (though some are about as socially acceptable as bondage) but as far as the actual core of furryness, nobody cares.


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

So I told my cat I was a furry today and she ran away from home...


Is this awesome? Y/N


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

She knew what would come in store for her next, so yes.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not that we hate the people(i think), its that the people hate us. Most people are afraid of what they don't understand. people tend to hate what they don't understand or don't want to. also, people who take a conservitive stance are afraid of change or of anything new. The want things to stay the way they are and have always been. They'd rather put down a new idea than modify an old one.


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

But she's a gurl and I liek bois D:


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> But she's a gurl and I liek bois D:



Apparently, your cat doesn't believe in homosexuality.


----------



## seekerwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This is why I don't even post serious threads anymore. Inevitably all that will happen is people will project their own delusions and insecurities onto you, because that's easier for them than either dealing with the real problem people or looking at the man in the mirror.


 
Damn your good. Stop hiding, furries, heh, Vivi la revolution.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No.
> 
> No, no, no, no, NO.
> 
> Let them wonder and postulate all they want, as long as they mostly leave you to your own devices. Show them your merits as a person, not as a furry person. You have one HELL of a steeper hill of bullshit to climb over the moment their suspicions are completely validated and they are privy to knowing what exactly makes your "sick" mind tick.


 

Sorry, yes, I agree with this.  I've been quietly stalking this this thread, trying to get my head around it, but this sums up my opinions more "eloquently" than I could.

If you're someone/thing that's generally shunned by society and you happen to be a _blaring_ minority, it is generally suicide to shove this facet of your character into the faces of others who don't sympathize.  Change is not going to happen because you flaunt your "faults," it wil just draw more and more attention to the fanbase, and I can guarantee most of it won't be good.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This is why I don't even post serious threads anymore. Inevitably all that will happen is people will project their own delusions and insecurities onto you, because that's easier for them than either dealing with the real problem people or looking at the man in the mirror.



Of course Wolf-Bone.

I encourage this board of idiots to use their brain, but for most of them, since I just read this thread, I have wasted time and effort.

You're all absolutely pathetic. Furry hatred doesn't even fucking EXIST off of the internet. If you can give me five authentic news articles proving me wrong, I will accept it. I challenge you bunch of morons to do it.

Fun Fact: A long time ago, there was a person who once liked this fandom when first joining and _ even did some public representation for a couple months in various largely populated public areas and got nothing but positive reactions from it every single time_

A message for TwilightV: You really should stop assuming things, In fact I suggest you stuff a large bowl of dildos down your throat and stick your fingers in rat traps, so none of us have to see your dumbshit theories.

Protip: Having an image you like in your signature means nothing.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, Wolf-Bone is right once again. I will no longer waste my time with this thread.


I will say however, this:

I'm disappointed
And yet also I'm not.

Edit note: For those who expressed curiosity why I bothered with such a thing as this:
1.) An attempted step to clean up Off-Topic from being nothing but circlejerking, post whoring, and blathering nonsense since there's so much complaining and no action.
2.) I always encourage people to think
3.) It was also an experiment. And the furries of the most popular site in this subculture have proved me right.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. Furry hatred doesn't even fucking EXIST off of the internet. If you can give me five authentic news articles proving me wrong, I will accept it. I challenge you bunch of morons to do it.


 
I disagree.  It doesn't need to be _published_ to exist.  People who are on the internet do tend to get, you know, _offline_ every so often, and even occasionally wander around the real world.  I've only worn a tail once in public, and never will again for the comments/negative attention I received.  It's out there.  There may not be people up in arms against it or anything like "genuine" topics of disagreement, but it _is_ going to get you noticed in a bad way.




Rilvor said:


> I'm disappointed
> And yet also I'm not.


 
Way to be decisive.  XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2008)

If you can't take being laughed at, then you're definitely in the wrong fandom.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> If you can't take being laughed at, then you're definitely in the wrong fandom.


 
Haha, I won't argue with that.  XD  But what can ya do.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Allow me to say this.
> 
> Furry Fandom is a socially unacceptable subculture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arc (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably it's just because I don't live in America, but I never got any bad reactions on the fandom.
If you are able to describe it carefully and accureate I really don't see a problem.
Of course you don't go like "We are fapping to cartoon animals."
But I can't see why anyone should have a problem with:
"An internatiol community that shares interest in drawings of anthropomorphic animals and animals in general."

Talking about Furry haters, where are they? 
Seriously, don't even Anonymous really hates Furries, most of them just "do it for the lulz".
Wearing a tail could be something else. 
If a normal person sees someone with a tail, they probably don't think "OMG, it's one of these furfags!"
In the eyes of most people it's just a person with a tail and that -is- something weird, even in my opinion...or at least something you don't see every day.

So please people, stop acting like being a Furry is a dark secret or something you need to come out with, like homosexuality.
It's not such a serious business, mkay?


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sorry, yes, I agree with this.  I've been quietly stalking this this thread, trying to get my head around it, but this sums up my opinions more "eloquently" than I could.
> 
> If you're someone/thing that's generally shunned by society and you happen to be a _blaring_ minority, it is generally suicide to shove this facet of your character into the faces of others who don't sympathize.  Change is not going to happen because you flaunt your "faults," it wil just draw more and more attention to the fanbase, and I can guarantee most of it won't be good.


this


----------



## Aden (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic.



*bows*


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had no problems with people knowing I'm a furry... but I also don't tell them I'm a furry in the first conversation I have with them. There are other much more defining characteristics about me besides the fact that I like anthropomorphic animals, or that I like to act like a cat sometimes. Quite frankly it's none of their business, just like my religion and political views. Maybe it's because people already know me when they find out I'm a furry (I do little to hide it, really, like the gay man who is himself around everybody but never says he's gay), that they aren't really surprised when they find out, or they just don't judge me with the rest of the group. We are all individuals, and not all of us are freaks (just most of us).


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. Furry hatred doesn't even fucking EXIST off of the internet.


Yes, because you really know everything we think, don't you? Go ahead and say it. Tell me all about it if you can. If you can't, you should really stfu. You're not the only one to stumble upon this little fact. Stop acting like you are.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. Furry hatred doesn't even fucking EXIST off of the internet.



Hatred for things that are not the "norm" DOES exist outside of the Internet.  Furry is definitely not the "norm".



Rilvor said:


> Fun Fact: A long time ago, there was a person who once liked this fandom when first joining and even did some public representation for a couple months in various largely populated public areas and got nothing but positive reactions from it every single time



Links or GTFO.



Rilvor said:


> Protip: Having an image you like in your signature means nothing.



...OK, now that's one of the dumber statements I've heard lately.


----------

